# ARRAY



## GAST (20. Jan 2007)

Habe keine Ahnung wie ich diese aufgabe angehen soll???   


Das Verfahren soll wie folgt arbeiten: In der ersten Runde wird der gesamte Array nach dem maximalen Eintrag durchsucht. Dieser Eintrag wird mit dem Wert, der an der letzten Position des Arrays steht vertauscht(sofern er nicht bereits an dieser Position steht). In der zweiten Runde wird der maximale Eintrag des Rest Arrays (ohne die letzte Position) gesucht und gegebenenfalls mit dem Wert an der vorletzten Position vertauscht. Das Verfahren wird analog für die drittletzte, viertletzte usw. bis zur zweiten Position fortgesetzt.
Das Programm soll folgendes leisten: 

•	Einlesen einer Zahl n die angibt wie viele Zahlen sortiert werden soll. Gibt der Benutzer einen Wert kleiner als 6 ein, so soll die Eingabe wiederholt werden- so lange bis der eingegebener Wert grösser oder gleich 6 ist.
•	Erzeugung eines Arrays array, der n Zahlen mit Nachkommastellen aufnehmen kann.
•	Tastatureingabe von n Zahlen in diesen Array
•	Bildschirmausgabe des unsortierten Inhalts von array
•	Sortieren des Inhalts von array nach dem oben beschriebenen Verfahren. Dabei sollen die Anzahl der Vergleiche und die Anzahl der Tauschoperationen von Array Einträgen die stattgefunden haben gezählt werden
•	Bildschirmausgabe des sortierten Inhalts von array sowie der Anzahl der Vergleiche und Vertauschungen.

_[Edit by Beni: Nach Aufgaben und Gesuche verschoben]_


----------



## Leroy42 (20. Jan 2007)

GAST hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Habe keine Ahnung wie ich diese aufgabe angehen soll???



Vielleicht indem du erstmal die Aufgabenstellung auseinandernimmst und sie
(von mir aus auch in natürlichsprachlichem Pseudocode) versuchst zu coden.

Wenn du dann mit der Umsetzung Schwierigkeiten haben solltest,
wird dir hier gerne weitergeholfen werden.


----------



## Jango (20. Jan 2007)

...und dich dann über Arrays informierst. Hier steht Informatives über Arrays  :wink:


----------



## Leroy42 (20. Jan 2007)

Jango hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hier



Das nenn' ich mal 'ne kompakte und auch nett anzusehende Einführung.

 :applaus:


----------



## Jango (20. Jan 2007)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jango hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was war denn nun daran wieder verkehrt? Ich wollte damit nur zeigen, wie schnell man bei Google fündig wird (erster Google-Treffer bei "java arrays"). Warum bist du denn so ironisch zu mir, Herr Leroy42?  :cry:   Oder war das ernst gemeint... nee - kann ich mir nicht vorstellen...


----------



## Leroy42 (22. Jan 2007)

Jango hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was war denn nun daran wieder verkehrt?



 :shock: Aber gar nichts!



			
				Jango hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich wollte damit nur zeigen, wie schnell man bei Google fündig wird (erster Google-Treffer bei "java arrays").



Was ich ja auch voll unterstütze.



			
				Jango hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Warum bist du denn so ironisch zu mir, Herr Leroy42?  :cry:   Oder war das ernst gemeint... nee - kann ich mir nicht vorstellen...



Aber ja war das ernstgemeint und absolut *nicht* ironisch.


----------

